

Yumemiru: The App that Controls Your Dreams - geoffs
http://www.torontostandard.com/article/yumemiru-the-dream-controlling-app

======
vivekmgeorge
Seems fairly mysterious and improbable, but I have always been fascinated with
the concept of dreams and being able to share them (like Inception idea). I
would love to give it a test run if it arrives in the US. Has anyone actually
tried this app?

